# Stealth Demo Days - Sydney, Noosa



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Australian Kayak Specialists will be heading to Sydney in February for another Demo Day.










*Feb 02 at 08:30 AM - 11:00 AM*
Location:* Balmoral*, Sydney
Parking: near the kids playground. Look for our signage.

Kayak to try: Stealth Profisha 475, Profisha 575, Splash 470, Strika, Evo 465, Supalite X

Small break in between to head to *Straddie* for our first *offshore fishing comp* - http://kayakspecialists.com.au/componen ... -challenge










Then We will then be heading to Noosa for a day on the water.

*Feb 23 09:00 - 11:00 *
Location : TBA as we are looking to have a flat water and small surf session. Check the website for more info closer to the time. http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/ev ... a-demo-day

Kayaks to Try: Profisa 575, Profisha 475, Supalite X, Evo 465, Strika










Look forward to putting a few more faces to names.

drop me a mail [email protected] if you would like some more info.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. Do you need to make bookings or can just turn up on the day?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Marty75 said:


> Thanks. Do you need to make bookings or can just turn up on the day?


No need to book, but it helps me if you give me a heads up if you are coming


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok will try and make it that day.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Would be good to meet you Occy.

Last time I spoke to Bazz he said he would come along - however we had not set dates yet, and it was very much dependant on how his health is treating him. I hope he can make it too - bring some of those Nubiles he always talks about.... ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwwwwww, alright , i will bring a dozen or so nubiles and of course my new nurses , but they prefer to swim naked and that may distract attention from the skis , nahhhhhhh, what am i talking about , nothing distracts attention from Stealths

I really hope to make it


----------



## Dubbzy (Jan 12, 2013)

is the noosa day 100% confirmed?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Noosa is a definate - just confirming where and how we will be breaking up the sessions, but yes Noosa is on for 23 Feb..


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

bazzoo said:


> Awwwwwww, alright , i will bring a dozen or so nubiles and of course my new nurses , but they prefer to swim naked and that may distract attention from the skis , nahhhhhhh, what am i talking about , nothing distracts attention from Stealths
> 
> I really hope to make it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

DT put me down for Balmoral. 475 and 465 for me. (And may be a swim with the Strika)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

DT put me down for Balmoral. 475 and 465 for me. (And may be a swim with the Stika)

Edit: go on Occy, it's an open goal mouth.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

dru said:


> DT put me down for Balmoral. 475 and 465 for me. (And may be a swim with the Strika)


Dru last time we met you seemed to do quite fine on the Strika,


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hope I'm paddle ruddering in that pic or I'll have to go back to paddle school. :lol: :lol:

Mate, it's just a lovely ski. Pretty sure I'm not ready, just can't help myself when a demo is available. ;-)


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll try & make Balmoral too Dennis.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Dennis,

Are you going to be bringing other bits & pieces as well?

I am looking at getting a decent paddle down the track. The Enduro is on my list of paddles to try.

Other things that are on my wish list for down the track are:
decent rod leashes
kayak trolley
back rest (if it's a better option than the standard seat I already have or just paddling without either)
tackle tray (?)
gaff
pouches for lures, etc
insulated fish bag
safety flag/light
anything else that will help me be more organised on the water with my fishing, especially if it helps me keep gear/lures away from the water

Certainly can't guarantee that I will buy on the day, (can almost definitely guarantee that I won't  ) but if you bringing some things anyway I wouldn't mind checking them out, so I can try & work out what things I really want to get when I have bit more cash & what things I can live without.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Sure can mr saltydog


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Dennis. Next on my list to buy is a decent paddle. That's a definite, but at the moment contingent on someone buying the plastic fantastic kayaks that I am selling. So far plenty of views but no nibbles.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess, just another reminder to those that are keen on attending, we are still coming down despite the flooded roads in between Yamba and Grafton...

Looking forward to seeing a few new faces ;-)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

You might be quicker paddling the yaks down, then driving. Things will be pretty windy in Sydney tomorrow, though you've picked one of the most sheltered spots around. See you there


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

hope to see some of you down at Balmoral tomorrow.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep look forward to seeing a few down there


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

If only i saw this a week earlier i would've gone down to sydney tomorrow, shame  oh well


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice to meet the guys that were at Balmoral. Thanks again Dennis for all your help.

Thanks to Slickmick & Dru for letting me test their paddles as well.

I could see what you meant about the Euro style paddle Dru, especially when you were doing your tricky strokes while edging that Stealth. Can't see anyone doing those sorts of strokes with a wing paddle.

I am still a bit stubborn & feel like I want a wing paddle for working on my forward stroke & eventually being able to learn how to get the most speed out of my kayak to be able to cover the most distance as quick as possible, (alot to learn & practice). I am always allowed to change my mind later right? ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's not stubborn.  just you have an idea where you are going. Man with a mission! Crack on dude.

DT and Kas... Thanks!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Join us at Noosa


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

I have organised the day off to come to Noosa from Hervey Bay so if anyone would like to travel down with me I will be leaving the Bay at around 7.00 am.
Have you had much interest Dennis? I am interested in the Strika And the Toura.
Cheers, Richo.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Richo ,

Replied on the other forum - I expect a decent turnout as there has been interest expressed by quite a few .

It is a great area for yakking


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Absolutely pissing down here and blowing a gale at Noosa at the moment and swell is building, it is supposed to ease off a little bit by the weekend but you (Dennis) may want to keep an eye on it throughout the week and reassess your surf session if conditions don't improve...


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Weather is looking good 

Just over an hour until we kick off the flat water session at the park just off Russell Street.

If you can't make the first session be sure to join us at Castaways Beach for the surf session .

See ya there


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DennisT said:


> If you can't make the first session be sure to join us at Castaways Beach for the surf session .


A few pics from that session..


----------

